# Shot Gun Question



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking to get my wife a shotgun for christmas. She has started archery and gun hunting this year and has shot her first deer this year using my 12ga H&R ultra. It was a good shot, 110yd on a nice mature 8pt and she dropped him in his tracks. Also I'll give her props, she gutted it out with me only giving her guidance. 

So heres the deal. When she shot my 12 ga, it had more recoil than she can comfortably handle consistantly. So I want to go with a 20ga and I am pretty well set on the H&R Ultra Slug, because the added weight of the gun will help with the recoil and it is also a great shooting gun. So my question is do I need the standard 20ga or the youth 20ga? When she was holding mine, it looked to big for her, but I just figured I would ask a few pros.


Also I figured I would post a picture of her nice buck.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## H2Ofowl (Jan 10, 2005)

You lucky man. I had to wait for my daughters to grow-up to hunt with the women in my life!!

I priced and searched high and low. I'm no pro but here's my two-cents. 

I bought my daughter (10 years old) the Mossberg 20 ga. youth pump. 
It was lighter and cheaper than the Remington 870. 
She is also a lefty so the safety on top made it easier for her to operate. 
The Mossberg has an additional spacer that can be removed to 
shorten the stock an additional inch. Down to 12 1/2".
Obviously your wife is done growing, but it was a factor for us.

The Remington 1100 youth auto is very pricey and heavy for her.

We paid $320.00 at Franks. Camo gun with two barrels. 

JB


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a 1100 standard. I absolutley love it. 
Its not super heavy, doesn't kick hard at all.
My dad bought my gun for me, about 5 years ago
for 300.00 w/ both barrels.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice buck. Congrats to the wife.


Well, the best thing to do would be to take her and size her up to the gun. But, seeing how you want to get it for Christmas you kind of need it to be a secret. Do you have or know of anyone that has the 20ga? If so, take her shooting and see how she handles it. Heck, take a couple different guns and just tell her you are tryiing to find one that will fit her better to use for the rest of the season. But make sure you can actually let her use the one that fits her until the 30th. Otherwise, I'm pretty positive you'll get busted and your gig will be up.:lol:

Good luck, and know that she is going to have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Mine is the regular 20 ga. and I'm comfortable with it.

Have her hold both models, see how she feels with each one.

If you want to surprise her, I wouldn't get the youth - I'm sure the 20ga has significantly less recoil than the 12ga.


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

just bought my wife a rossi 20ga for 80 at gander mt and she loves it


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

If you get her the standard 20 ga, you can always have the stock custom fit by a gunsmith. I think the youth models are a little lighter gun so the kick (even in 20 ga) would be a little more. I am 5'4. My 870 is a youth and it fits perfect. My 11-87 is not a youth gun and I had to have about 3.5" taken off the stock.


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome buck. I am sure she is really excited.

I have had my Rem 870 20 gauge for about 10 years. I love my little gun! It came with the rifled barrel and a bird barrel. I have not needed to get it modified to fit me. I have killed deer, turkeys, birds, raccoon, and a bobcat with it. It has been wonderful. My husband has used it though and he thinks it kicks quite a bit. It has never bothered me! I bought him a 12 ga benelli this spring and I know that the two do not compare. I was only shooting 2.5 in shells and there was no kick to it.

I agree that maybe you should try to get her shooting different guns to see what fits and what she likes!


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, you have to be sneeky about these things. My better half was using a Marlin 35 and I was using a 32 special. Both antiques, I decided to start upgrading with her. Started shopping with her and had her shoulder the gun after me. "Honey, I'm thinking about getting a better rifle. How does this one shoulder for you?" I got to see how the standard stock fit her and she wasn't the wiser. Can't do it with a youth stock, she will know somethings up. It doesn't work with diamonds, but no woman will suspect anything when a man is looking for another gun. Especially when it's a different caliber.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I shot hubbys 12g and bout put me on my butt. Kick was a killer. Even thought I had been doing some target practics from my 30 - 30 before that, WOW. 

You could always wrap her up a toy gun with a note that that may be exchanged for a real one at the store..


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have an old Mossberg 20 gauge bird gun that would fit her just fine. my 30-06 jammed up on me last year and had to get some sluggers as back up. That old bird gun helped me drop a nice 6 point in its tracks. THe gun is very light weight and has minimal kick. My girlfriend shot it at some pumpkins.....she looks to be the same size as the her in the pics....she felt fine. Any standard 20 gauge should suit her. And nice buck! It beats my fork horn this year!!


----------

